# venison



## dannylang (Sep 29, 2014)

anyone tried to smoke any venison? if so please help me on a rub, how to smoke it, and what internal temp it needs to be when done.game need to be at medium rare, i think, please help.


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2014)

Danny I would smoke it to IT of 130*F to 140*F depending on how you like it. 130* F being much redder.

I would recommend Jeffs rub I have used it on Beef and Pork http://www.smoking-meat.com/

Richie


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2014)

Dannylang , hello and good day. It's been a while since I was bless with some Venison... but as a kid I'd hunt every year with my wife's Dad on Ft.Hood in Texas...lots of deer and a lot of good eats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  FIL would have sausage made of most and the loins and some roast were left for smoking.

We would rub with a basic blend S/P/Chile and cook it to 135*F( a guess) . It was always a treat for us guys , and always no more than Medium... went by touch , we didn't have a therm. , just dumb luck...

have fun and enjoy the Deer...


----------



## dannylang (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks fellows i will try some of these things and try to put some pictures up. i am old school, so maybe pictures will not make it here, but i will try.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just don't over cook it and it will be great regardless of you rub. I like SPOG. Keep it simple. The meat will do the rest.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mudkings (Sep 30, 2014)

Any seasoning you like will be fine. Just dont go over 140 temp. I smoke alot of venison. (Loin, steaks, roast and whole front shoulders). Main thing is the meat will dry out easy if over cooked


----------



## sb59 (Sep 30, 2014)

dannylang said:


> anyone tried to smoke any venison? if so please help me on a rub, how to smoke it, and what internal temp it needs to be when done.game need to be at medium rare, i think, please help.


Hi Danny,

Go to game meat thread, also search button is your friend.


----------



## johnoogatz (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently smoked a venison rump roast. Used hickory wood. Brine the deer in red wine over night. Smoke at 250 until it was 140. It was a nice medium. I would go to 130-135 if you like it a little more rare. Carry over brought me to 146 after a half hour or so. Came out amazing for my first time. All I used in the rub was seasoned salt, and black pepper. Cut slits in the meat and stuffed it with garlic cloves. I had people who hate venison devouring it.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 1, 2014)

When I moved in here 22 years ago my neighbor would give me venison and say it was so tough 

it could not be ate. I invited them over for dinner 21 years ago and served the the venison that they had gave me. Bad idea! It has been 21 years since they gave me any venison and they kill deer every year. In fact they do bring it over for me to butcher. They now invite me for venison dinner.

I taught them to not over cook it 135° max.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sb59 (Oct 2, 2014)

The older I get the toughest part of venison is getting it out of the woods !


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Jan 22, 2015)

SB59 said:


> The older I get the toughest part of venison is getting it out of the woods !


man you got that right. my daughter killed one last sunday and i like to have never got it up that hill. took me a hour and half to clean, quarter, and put in my cooler. been in frige and gonna process today.  at 72 that might be my last also..


----------



## sb59 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi jb,

Up hill huh! I've already had to cut deer in half & made 2 trips to get up to truck! Everyone makes the same mistake & lets Adrenalin take over & try to rush out of the woods. I calm myself down & take my time, watch the heart rate as you get older, & remember it's all part of the hunt to be enjoyed & remembered. Butchering actually easier & faster for me now, since I leave more larger sections for smoked dried venison (beef) ala Bearcarver, and corned for breakfast hash.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 23, 2015)

BTW! Don't know if you already do it, but don't strip the neck & shanks for burger! Instead section the neck cross ways & push out the spinal cord with a butcher steel ( they will resemble oxtails) & use the shanks also for braise. Great soup stews etc. Enough burger on rest of deer. About 14 minutes in to see what I mean about neck.


----------

